# Free to exhibit Passion for Power EventCity by The Trafford Centre 6 / 7 April



## fixed-head

Concours Show Cars sought for major indoor event, categories :- Supercar, Sportscar, Muscle Car, Classic Car, Modified Car and Competition Cars. Free to exhibit, full details on printable application form:-

Please 'copy & paste' the following into your search bar:- http://cheshireautopromotions.co.uk/forms/passionindentryform.pdf

Please read all exhibitor instructions carefully to ensure you are happy with exhibit arrangements for your car. The show already has 600 entries, we are looking to fill the final few spaces, please hurry if interested. Thank you for reading.

http://www.eventcity.co.uk/whats-on/classic-car-show/


----------



## moono16v

I've entered! Hope I get myself a spot!


----------

